# *** RBO on MAR. 23 ***



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hope everyone can come back out to RBO on Mar. 23 for another Great time of 3-D archery and some Great fellowship. The weather is getting better each time so come on and enjoy some sunshine and good food to.

Look forward to seeing everyone again in 2014, and if you didn't come by then come on down and shoot with us this year. Here is the 2014 schedule 

Jan. 26th

Feb. 23rd (ASA State Qualifier)

Mar. 23rd

Apr. 26th & 27th Big 40

May 18th (ASA State Qualifier)

Jun. 22nd

Jul. 12th & 13th (ASA Ga. State Championship)

Jul. 27th

Aug. 24th Hunt Shoot 




RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2014 Dates: Jan. 26, Feb. 23, Mar. 23, Apr. 26 & 27 Big 40, May 18, Jun. 22, July 27, Aug. 24 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors. 

Also check out the Shooter of the Year,,, Info. below

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
River Bottom Outdoors
Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RBO Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
River Bottom Outdoors 
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
River Bottom Outdoors 
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 7 scores available to them. 4 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 4 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 27, Feb. 23, Mar. 2, Apr. 26&27(counts as 2 scores), May 18, Jun. 22, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 27
5. Scores will be kept by RBO staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooter must sign in at first shoot of the year, Jan. 27, to be eligible. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RBO.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RBO staff. 
10. All normal RBO Rules for the shoots will still apply.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2014)

I and a few should be there in the am.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 11, 2014)

Gonna be another fine day of foam killing at RBO!


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 11, 2014)

Was looking forward to it. Gotta be at the airport by 1030 though. Hopefully next month.


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 11, 2014)

I cant wait to see everybody again.


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## bassfishga (Mar 12, 2014)

There should be 3 of us in our truck. See you then.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 12, 2014)

Start working on the range this weekend, looking forward to seeing everyone on Mar. 23


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 12, 2014)

Where is RBO?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 12, 2014)

BlakeB said:


> Where is RBO?



Ain't gonna tell ya!!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 13, 2014)

noviceshooter said:


> bump



Really, that's it..


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 14, 2014)

noviceshooter said:


> bump





killitgrillit said:


> Really, that's it..



Yep he done bumped his head!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 14, 2014)

BlakeB said:


> Where is RBO?



Thats Mr. RBO to Burger !!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 15, 2014)

Who's ready to kill some foam????


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 16, 2014)

WooHoo only 1 week to go, then RBO time Yea!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 16, 2014)

Think we just might make a whole new trail for this one!!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm in fo' sure!!!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 17, 2014)

bassfishga said:


> There should be 3 of us in our truck. See you then.



As long as the one on the right doesn't bend over and leave the left and middle person sitting side by side I guess that will be ok!!!
Oops, I didn't just say that!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 17, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Who's ready to kill some foam????



Kill some foam ?   Heck, them things is mean. I've never even knocked one down. I guess I'll show up and try it again though.


----------



## SheRBO (Mar 17, 2014)

Super excited got my schedule today and I'm off can't wait to see everyone


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 18, 2014)

It's gonna be a good one y'all.


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll see you Sunday!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 19, 2014)

If you have not shot at RBO don't miss this one. They put on a great shoot.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Almost that time can't wait until Sunday


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 19, 2014)

Its so close I can smell it, oh wait that is Passthru24 I smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 20, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Its so close I can smell it, oh wait that is Passthru24 I smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ohhhh so you got joke, well the joke is on you cause it true !!! LoL


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2014)

Sunday some of RAC will be there.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 21, 2014)

WooooHoooooo


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't wait until Sunday, y'all we got an excellent course set if I do say so myself.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 22, 2014)

Gonna be a great shoot and lots of laughs. Cant wait. 

See yall tomorrow


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bowhunters supply crew coming


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 22, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## melinda hawk (Mar 23, 2014)

Im wooping butt and taking Names
I got up this morning.  Stepped out on the porch.  I could here them frogs calling the rain.  DDDDD word frogs.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 23, 2014)

Bout to head that way! If I cant kill em all in the 12's, I'll hold em under and drown them!

See ya in a bit!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 23, 2014)

Rains gone and foam is getting killed


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome course guys n gals!!!!!
Thanks for having us!!!!  Good luck next weekend RBO crew!!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great shoot. Best in ga


----------

